# Tap, (Faucet), Water or Bottled Water?



## Mike (Jun 29, 2014)

What do you drink?

I use bottled water for tea and coffee and for drinking,
but tap water for cooking, this is a bit crazy I know, but
it is how I do it anyway.

In London and many other cities I am sure, waste water
is cleaned and recycled.

Recently it has been reported that there are traces of
drugs in our water supply, both prescription and illegal
drugs, this has been found in drinking water!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2625659/Cocaine-use-Britain-widespread-DRINKING-WATER.html

There was a case several years ago in California, where
there was a chance of the chlorine added to a reservoir
would mix with the bromide in the water and produce a
carcinogen called Bromate. This was in the Ivanhoe Reservoir.

What did the Department of Water & Power do?

They covered the surface of the lake with 4 inch black plastic
balls to stop the sunshine causing the chlorine and bromide
from amalgamating.

http://articles.latimes.com/2008/jun/10/local/me-balls10

I reckon that the bottled water untreated is better for
your health than any "Cleaned" for drinking, there are so
many additives in our tap water that cannot be good for
anybody.

Something to clean all the pies etc., we drink that.
Something to make it clear and bright, we drink that.
Fluoride, for children's teeth, we drink that.
Chlorine to kill germs etc., we drink that.
Plus many others that I don't know about and of course
the drugs.

So I will take my chances with the bottled stuff.

Mike.


----------



## Justme (Jun 29, 2014)

I use tap water for everything and haven't died yet!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2014)

I use filters on my faucets (Pur) for drinking and cooking, doesn't remove everything, but good enough.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2014)

It's a mixed bag ..  I have well water where I live, and it looks/tastes fine for the most part. I cook with it. 
But I do buy bottled drinking water, and wonder where is _this_ water REALLY coming from ...


----------



## Vivjen (Jun 29, 2014)

I use tap water for cooking etc; but our water is so hard I filter it first.
i really don't like water to drink; so if I have to, I drink sparkling water...anything to relieve the boredom!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 29, 2014)

Mostly tap water, I buy bottled water to take in the car and to have when I'm outside.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 29, 2014)

My fridge has a filter in it for water & ice cubes so that's what I drink.  Use tap water for cooking.

Actually, our "tap water" isn't all that bad; before we got the fridge, that's what we used for everything.

I sometimes drink that.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 29, 2014)

My urologist says "drink lots of water to prevent further kidney problems(stones)", I ask what bottled water is best,he says "I cant recommend which brand to drink" so I ask "what brand do* you *drink?" He says  "I've been drinking Aquafina for years."

 So thats what ive been drinking for the last 16 years.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2014)

I use the Filtrete water station for drinking water and tap water for everything else. In Florida, our frig has a filter system. 
Filtrete water station: A little hard to see but there four bottles you fill all at once and then into the frig to cool off.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 29, 2014)

Good old tap water for me the water in wales is pure.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2014)

Tap water, but I do filter it because the water is very hard. I drink bottled flavoured  water when I'm out and about!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 29, 2014)

We have a water distiller, and we distill all of the drinking water. We also have one of the PUR filter pitchers, and use that for the rest of the things we do with water, like making coffee or tea.
The water here is from a reservoir, but they add chlorine and fluoride to it, and the smell and taste are bad when it is not filtered.
The distilled water has a wonderful taste, and I make all my ice cubes with the filtered water since it is easy to fill the trays with the PUR pitcher.


----------



## Bee (Jun 29, 2014)

I live in a hard water area and have been drinking tap water for years with no ill effects.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 29, 2014)

bottled has that plastic flavor. i stay with the tap


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 29, 2014)

I drink tap water


----------



## Honey (Jun 29, 2014)

I prefer fizzy water


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 29, 2014)

We have well water so we don`t drink it. I know we can because we`ve had it tested and there is no bacteria or anything but it is/was the hardest water you`ve ever seen in your life-and loaded with iron. We just got a new water softening system so it`s much better now but we`re just not in the habit of drinking it. I do cook with it though. We drink bottle water but only spring water and only Crystal Geyser brand because we know the owners of the company. They say "purified water" is nothing more than tap water that`s been treated. Really though,about the only water I really drink is Metromint Water-Spearmint Flavored. It`s just flavored with mint but has no sweetener or anything in it. Hard to find though....


----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> We have well water so we don`t drink it. I know we can because we`ve had it tested and there is no bacteria or anything but it is/was the hardest water you`ve ever seen in your life-and loaded with iron. We just got a new water softening system so it`s much better now but we`re just not in the habit of drinking it. I do cook with it though. We drink bottle water but only spring water and only Crystal Geyser brand because we know the owners of the company. They say "purified water" is nothing more than tap water that`s been treated. Really though,about the only water I really drink is Metromint Water-Spearmint Flavored. It`s just flavored with mint but has no sweetener or anything in it. Hard to find though....



Mrs. Robinson. Amazon has a large selection of Metromint waters. Maybe you already knew this. Pappy


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 29, 2014)

We replaced our well with city water and replaced water pipes with copper a year ago.  We drink tap water exclusively.  I found a video of a guy who can run a torch and his car on water, and will start a separate thread rather than dragging this one off topic.   I think bottled water is an unregulated rip-off.


----------



## Ina (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow, wouldn't that put a kink in the oil moguls business!! Add that to wind and solar energy, and we might not be so concerned with the oil in the middle east.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 29, 2014)

I use a Britta pitcher filter for all drinking & cooking, tap water for everything else. Our tap water is very hard, makes deposits everywhere, comes out of the Rio Grande, kind of  icky. Occasionally I'll buy a bottle if I'm out & need one & haven't brought one with me, no favorite brand.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 29, 2014)

Tap water for everything.For some reason I hate drinking water.Whisky with a little ice YES LOL

Wodonga Hospital gives patients iced water (from tap) in a jug

Albury Hospital (sister hospital) gives patients refrigerated bottle water


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 29, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Tap water for everything.For some reason I hate drinking water.Whisky with a little ice YES LOL
> 
> r


I was never a fan of drinking water a lot. I do it now that I'm dieting because if I don't I don't lose weight. I completely fill my glass with ice. Ice cold water I can handle.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 29, 2014)

I drink regular tap water. A lot of bottled waters (cheaper ones) are nothing but tap water run through carbon filters)... I actually like the TASTE of Figi bottled water and could pick it out in a blindfold type test!  Who knows if its really from Figi!--but its a heck of a lot better for you than soda pop... 
I have lived in places where the water is so hard you could walk on it without calling it a miracle.. .(ok small exaggeration!  ) and when there, I would filter my water.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Mrs. Robinson. Amazon has a large selection of Metromint waters. Maybe you already knew this. Pappy



Thanks Pappy-I did,but I got spoiled when my Safeway always had them on sale for 4/5.00 or even 10/10.00. Now they don`t carry it at all.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 30, 2014)

Our water comes from a well. We have had the city come in and test it. They say it is safe to drink (but they noted there were some amounts of impurities and minerals that could POSSIBLY be mildly harmful in very long term use). My husband and I have gotten a water purification system added to our water pump for all water used inside the house. At the sink we also installed a good reverse osmosis water filter that we use for drinking water. It removes everything else, even bacteria & virus.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 30, 2014)

BlunderWoman said:


> I was never a fan of drinking water a lot. I do it now that I'm dieting because if I don't I don't lose weight. I completely fill my glass with ice. Ice cold water I can handle.




I guess I should try and drink more water as I have borderline kidney failure


----------



## romfty (Jun 30, 2014)

Tap water for me in the UK...........but filter it in Spain as it can be a bit heavy on the old tum.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 30, 2014)

Can drinking from water bottles left in hot car be harmful?...or a myth? 

[h=4]Myth: Drinking from a plastic water bottle left in a hot car can cause cancer.[/h][h=5]Fact: This rumor falsely claims that dioxins‚Äîa group of toxic chemicals associated with an array of health problems, including breast cancer‚Äîleach from the heated plastic into the water.[/h]Plastics do not contain dioxins, and the sun's rays are not strong enough to create them, says Michael Trush, PhD, deputy director of the Johns Hopkins Center for Urban Environmental Health. Most single-use beverage bottles sold in the United States are made from polyethylene terephthalate (PET), a substance tested extensively for safety. There is some evidence that heat can cause bisphenol A (BPA), a compound that's been shown to have estrogenic effects in animal studies, to leach from plastic bottles into the water. (The "estrogenic effects" are thought to impact cancer risk.) However, most single-use water bottles sold in the United States are made from BPA-free plastic. And there's no proven link to breast cancer in women anyway. To be safe, drink from a reusable plastic bottle labeled "BPA free," or choose water bottles with a "1," "2," "4," or "5" in the recycling symbol on the bottom. 


Published November 2011, Prevention


----------



## Michael. (Jun 30, 2014)

We have returned to drinking tap water at home.

We had a jug style filter but it required daily cleaning and we also had to check the filter.

Our club charges us £3.15 for a bottle of sparkling water.

.

.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 30, 2014)

We use well water. No chlorine or fluoride.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 30, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Can drinking from water bottles left in hot car be harmful?...or a myth?
> 
> *Myth: Drinking from a plastic water bottle left in a hot car can cause cancer.*
> 
> ...



I have heard this too, glad to see it is just another myth or scare tactic.


----------



## Harley (Jun 30, 2014)

kcvet said:


> bottled has that plastic flavor. i stay with the tap




I won't drink out of plastic. I believe it is more harmful than the water.


----------



## Ruthi (Jun 30, 2014)

We have well water that is heavy with mineral and iron. When we first had our home built and used the well water unfiltered, our dishwasher turned orange inside and my washer and all other water use appliances turned orange. That was the least of the problem. The iron build up ruined a dishwasher, washing machine and water heater after a time. I had to do our white and light colored clothing at the nearest laundromat near 20 miles away.  We were so young and weren't aware of good filter systems for pumps, although we had called one up from town and it turned out to be a failure.  We then discovered a new local company and he did a much better job fixing up a filter system and as the years went by he was able to upgrade with newer systems and now our water is filtered but has to use a salt type filter system. I don't understand but have been able to wash white clothes and even use whitening agents if need be! Such an improvement.  Most people in our neighborhood have the same problem. Only a few lucky ones have naturally clear, clean water systems.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)

*Fluoride - Killing Us Softly*

See just how toxic Fluoride is, and why it really was added to our water supply. Of course public deception was key in making us love the poison for "tooth health". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quote:

These words of Dr. John Yiamouyiannis may come as a shock to you because, if you’re like most Americans, you have positive associations with fluoride.
You may envision tooth protection, strong bones, and a government that cares about your dental needs. 

What you’ve probably never been told is that the fluoride added to drinking water and toothpaste is a crude industrial waste product of the aluminum and fertilizer industries, and a substance toxic enough to be used as rat poison. 

How is it that Americans have learned to love an environmental hazard? 

This phenomenon can be attributed to a carefully planned marketing program begun even before Grand Rapids, Michigan, became the first community to officially fluoridate its drinking water in 1945. 

As a result of this ongoing campaign, nearly two-thirds of the nation has enthusiastically followed Grand Rapids’ example. But this push for fluoridation has less to do with a concern for America’s health than with industry’s penchant to expand at the expense of our nation’s well-being.

The first thing you have to understand about fluoride is that it’s the problem child of industry. Its toxicity was recognized at the beginning of the Industrial Revolution, when, in the 1850s iron and copper factories discharged it into the air and poisoned plants, animals, and people.

The problem was exacerbated in the 1920s when rapid industrial growth meant massive pollution. Medical writer Joel Griffiths explains that “it was abundantly clear to both industry and government that spectacular U.S. industrial expansion – and the economic and military power and vast profits it promised – would necessitate releasing millions of tons of waste fluoride into the environment.”

Their biggest fear was that “if serious injury to people were established, lawsuits alone could prove devastating to companies, while public outcry could force industry-wide government regulations, billions in pollution-control costs, and even mandatory changes in high-fluoride raw materials and profitable technologies.” 

At first, industry could dispose of fluoride legally only in small amounts by selling it to insecticide and rat poison manufacturers. 

Then a commercial outlet was devised in the 1930s when a connection was made between water supplies bearing traces of fluoride and lower rates of tooth decay.

Griffiths writes that this was not a scientific breakthrough, but rather part of a “public disinformation campaign” by the aluminum industry “to convince the public that fluoride was safe and good.” Industry’s need prompted Alcoa-funded scientist Gerald J. Cox to announce that “The present trend toward complete removal of fluoride from water may need some reversal.”

Griffiths writes:
“The big news in Cox’s announcement was that this ‘apparently worthless by-product’ had not only been proved safe (in low doses), but actually beneficial; it might reduce cavities in children. 

A proposal was in the air to add fluoride to the entire nation’s drinking water. While the dose to each individual would be low, ‘fluoridation’ on a national scale would require the annual addition of hundreds of thousands of tons of fluoride to the country’s drinking water.

“Government and industry – especially Alcoa – strongly supported intentional water fluoridation… [it] made possible a master public relations stroke – one that could keep scientists and the public off fluoride’s case for years to come.

If the leaders of dentistry, medicine, and public health could be persuaded to endorse fluoride in the public’s drinking water, proclaiming to the nation that there was a ‘wide margin of safety,’ how were they going to turn around later and say industry’s fluoride pollution was dangerous?

“As for the public, if fluoride could be introduced as a health enhancing substance that should be added to the environment for the children’s sake, those opposing it would look like quacks and lunatics….

Full article here: http://www.globalresearch.ca/fluorid...softly/5360397


----------



## oldman (Oct 3, 2014)

Never drink water on an airplane from the tap, including if your coffee or tea was made from tap water and not bottled water.


----------



## Justme (Oct 3, 2014)

Tap water.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 3, 2014)

We use tap water, but put it through the filter jug first as we live in a hard water area [Thames Valley.]Then it becomes pleasant to drink.


----------

